# Lancaster, PA - ID: 112462 Clara, F, abused



## jsmurray31 (Oct 28, 2007)

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11873959

I looked thru the past week of posts in both the urgent and non-urgent and couldn't find her. I'm also not sure if this is a kill shelter or rescue - please move if necessary. This was posted on another forum and that member is going to meet her - I don't believe he wants to adopt - he will report back as to her tempermant.


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Lexington, PA - abused female*

What a sweet girl. I hope that someone gives her a chance


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Lexington, PA - abused female*



> Quote:Clara is a special girl who is looking for a special home. After arriving at the shelter in alarming condition, with the tips of her ears missing and reeking of gasoline, Clara has been bathed and cared for and is ready to embark on a new chapter in her life. What happened to Clara remains a mystery but this six year old German Shepherd can overcome her troubled past with your help. Clara is looking for an adult home with experienced owners who will be patient with her as she learns to trust again. She enjoys spending time outside with our volunteers and looks forward to receiving quiet and gentle attention.


Poor little thing! She's a real cutie. I hope someone takes her in and shows her a good life. She surely deserves it.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: Lexington, PA - abused female*

This does not sound like a high-kill shelter so thread will be moved to Non-Urgent.


----------



## jsmurray31 (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: Lexington, PA - abused female*

Thank you - and thanks for updating with the ID and such


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)




----------



## alane (May 14, 2008)

This is a huge puppy mill area!


----------



## jsmurray31 (Oct 28, 2007)

This is the update from the lab forum.........


*ok here is the scoop, the keep him for at least 3-4 weeks and he has been there a week and a half...they aren't full yet but once they get full he could be put under...

so I would say yes this is a kill shelter =(

he is a friendly boy, I did not get alot of time with him but he was happy to get some attention. He did duck at first when I went to pet him but was then wagging his tail and happy. Great dog I let them know I was spreading the word =)

Sorry I ment her...its a FEMALE LOL*__________________


So, it is a kill shelter, but she is not in immediate danger - should this stay on this section?


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

According to the Petfinder listing she has been adopted!


----------

